# Bream



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I love to fly fish for bream. I have NO luck in the winter. I fish shallow, deep and slow, no luck.Can anyone give me some ideas on how to catch them in the cold months. I know some species of fish fattin up and basically stop feeding untill it gts warmer, is this the case?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT BREAM, BUT FLY FISHING FOR 'EM SOUNDS LIKE FUN. I'D LIKE TO TRY IT IF YOU EVER WANT AFISHING BUDDY


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Bream rarely eat during the winter so they are very hard to catch.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Got a few this afternoon, caught on worms. The bite was slow but worth it.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

They will hit on flies when it gets a little warmer. End of March, April, May, etc... When they are bedding coming up here shortly they are a blast on topwater with a small popper on the fly rod. Cant wait for that and many other things!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

im looking for a good spot to fish for bream from shore myself. I live in shalimar and ive tried anderson pond and timberlake without much success (though i have caught a dozen bass in 3 tries at timberlake-all small guys 8-14 in on worms). I m willing to drive 30-45min or a little more for a good bite. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

> *reelthrill (3/4/2009)*Bream rarely eat during the winter so they are very hard to catch.


So not true. Some of my best bream fishing is when your eyelashes freeze up while running the river.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't fished much for them down here but up in the Midwest we caught some of our largest bream during the winter months fishing through a hole in the ice!! I don't know who told you that bream don't eat during the winter??? All fish have to breathe, andt they keep moving by action of their fins and tail, all of which burns up energy. Unless a fish denned up and hibernated for the winter months I can'tthink of_any species_ of fish that don't eat during _any_ period of the year!! That just doesn't make common sense to me. We have caught trout, bass, bluegill, bream, catfish, and crappie, most any fresh water fishin the winter. Their eating habits slow down but they still have to eat something every day!

The reason why most fishermen don't fish in the winter isn't because the fish aren't feeding, it's because in many areas of the country it's too danged COLD to sit your butt on a frigid aluminum jon boat seat for a couple of hours or stand on an icy frozen bank with the wind whipping into your face!!! The elements are mostly against a fisherman in the winter, a real cold winter like one experiences further North. Your lines and rods ice up, you are constantly being beaten by driving wind, you can't cast worth a durn in a gale force winter wind, the ponds and streams freeze up solid much of the time, and everything is cold, wet, icy, and slicker than owl snot!!! AND most bait shops don't carry much in the winter time because all the smart fishermen stay home in the warm!! A few nuts like my dad and I would venture out and we always found a few that weren't "hibernating"!

But the fish still feed, in my opinion.


----------

